# Der Winter kommt.



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2021)

Wird ja mal für uns Norddeutsche spannend.

Jahre lang kein Schnee und auch kaum Kälte. Jetzr soll es dicke kommen. Bis -12°C jetzt dei ersten paar Tage wenn man auf die 42 Tage Vorhersage schaut solls bis unter -20°C gehen
https://aiswetter-a.akamaihd.net/ma...rend-es-sieht-schwer-nach-maerzwinter-aus.jpg

Das wird für den einen oder anderen Teich auch eine Bewährungsprobe. 
Bisschen Angst habe ich um meine Palme....werde aber auch schauen was mit meinen Kakteen derausen passiert. 
Mal schauen was kommt und vielleicht habt Ihr ja ein paar nette Bilder.


----------



## DbSam (6. Feb. 2021)

Ach, die Mainstreammedien wieder ...
Alles nur Hysterie, das wird nicht so schlimm.
Das habe ich vom Freund meiner Großtante ihrem Onkel gehört, welcher vom Exfreund seiner Nichte erfahren hat, dass dies gestern so in Telegram zu lesen war.
... und dann muss das ja stimmen. 


VG Carsten
lol


----------



## Haggard (6. Feb. 2021)

Mir graut es auch schon ein wenig....Allerdings habe ich eher Angst um meinen Trommelfilter, der im Filterkeller steht.Leider ist der erst noch provisorisch abgedeckt und isoliert


----------



## troll20 (6. Feb. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> nette Bilder


 ob das nett ist für die Pflanzen


----------



## DbSam (6. Feb. 2021)

Haggard schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich eher Angst um meinen Trommelfilter, der im Filterkeller steht.Leider ist der erst noch provisorisch abgedeckt und isoliert


Na ja, so lange die Teichpumpe läuft und die Spülpumpe inkl. deren Leitung im TF sind, da musst Du keine Sorgen haben, es passiert da nichts. 
Das Teichwasser kühlt halt schneller aus, das ist das eigentliche Problem dabei.

VG Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Feb. 2021)

Ganz schön viel bei uns. Von nix auf viel.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Feb. 2021)

Dann erst mal frei räumen.
         

Dann noch ein bisschen Spass


----------



## Annett (8. Feb. 2021)

Mitteldeutschland hat der Winter auch fest im Griff...
Bei uns durfte der Trecker ran. 
Und ich habe heute spontan schneefrei.


----------

